# Urlaubstraum oder Traumurlaub



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Träumer!
Schreibt doch mal wo Ihr am liebsten Urlaub machen und angeln würdet. Vorausgesetzt der Lottoschein ist richtig ausgefüllt.
Mich würde es nach Kenia oder Mexico ziehen zum Big Game, Canada wäre auch nicht schlecht Heilbutt und Lachs angeln.


------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****


----------



## hecht24 (18. Dezember 2000)

norwegen is cool.auch ohne lotto

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## abzorb (18. Dezember 2000)

jau lachsangeln in kanada oder schweden (wirklich schweineteuer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )oder auf weissen hai irgendwo im süden. *träum*


------------------
mfgabzorb


----------



## til (18. Dezember 2000)

Mein Traumurlaub?
In Südamerika, z.B. auf dem oberen Amazonas auf Peacock-Bass. Näheres unter 
http://www.acuteangling.com/
(Sorry, ich schaffs nciht, dass als link hinzukriegen, ich drück zwar auf den URL button, aber es tut sich nichts...)
Gruss - til[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von til am 18-12-2000 um 22:42.]


----------



## Guest (19. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Leute,
ich werde wohl im Mai Richtung Karibik reisen, sehr wahrscheinlich Kuba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich hole mit meiner Süssen die Flitterwochen nach und ich werde wohl auch ein bisschen fischen. Meine Frau meinte, wenn ich mit ihr einen Tauchkurs mache, wäre sie auch bereit, mit mir zum fischen rauszufahren ! Ist doch ein
cooler Deal, oder ?------------------
   Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Achim 68 am 19-12-2000 um 14:51.]


----------



## buggs (19. Dezember 2000)

Hai Leute,
also mein großer Traum ist es 14 Tage Madagaskar zum Big Game Fisch das wäres!
Aber was bleibt uns nur die kleinen Rotaugen.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2000)

Junge, Junge Achim. Weite Reise aber ich wünsche Euch tolle Flitterwochen. Verbrenne Dir nicht die Pelle wenn Du im Kampfstuhl sitzt und Blue Marlin drillst.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****


----------



## Megarun (20. Dezember 2000)

He, Leute..
...also, mein "Big Dream" währe, Kanada/Alaska; irgendwo in einem Camp, mit guten Kollegen! Und Fisch/Lachs ohne Ende!
Nach dem Motto: Lustig ist das "Ziegeunerleben"...
...he, Megarun: AUFWACHEN!!![1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 19-12-2000 um 12:55.]


----------



## Schulti (20. Dezember 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Für mich wär es das größte, im Ili-Delta den Wallern auf die Flossen zu treten.
Aber ich mit meiner Flugangst........

------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa                   und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## chippog (21. Dezember 2000)

meine "traumreise" heisst grossen heilbutt angeln, egal wo. klar gehört norwegen dazu, aber auch island, gönland und die insel kodiak an der "süd"küste alaskas. zur not tut&acute;s auch mit guernsey im englischen kanal auf stein- und glattbutt. obwohl, norwegen wird für mich billiger ausfallen. auch im traum gilt:
------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 21-12-2000 um 01:59.]


----------



## MA (3. Januar 2001)

Moin, MoinIn Canada in ner schönen Blockhütte mitten im Wald, das wär doch mal nen Traum.Auf Tigerfisch oder auf die dicken Belugas, das wär auch noch mal was, aber das wird wohl noch eben dauern, wenn man sich sowas überhaupt irdendwann leisten kannBeste


----------



## Andreas_S (3. Januar 2001)

1 Jahr Norwegen...mit meinem eigenen Boot, Zwischenstopps an meinen Ferienhäusern in Hitra und auf den Lofoten.Ist das etwa zuviel*ggg
Andreas

------------------
xxxAngeln In Norwegenxxx
      www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2001)

Hört sich gut an Andreas. 
Kann ich mit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Uwe (4. Januar 2001)

hey Andreas,brauchst du noch einen Schiffjungen (fürs Angeln versteht sich)??
Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2001)

Hi!
Meeresangeln in Australien!
Aalangeln in Neuseeland!
Lachsangeln in Sibirien!          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Waller und Karpfen am Ebro!
U.S.W.
ich glaub ich könnte mich nicht entscheiden!           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Ace am 06-01-2001 um 20:37.]


----------



## buggs (7. Januar 2001)

Hai Leute,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bin aus dem "Traum Urlaub" wieder zurück und stehe wieder voll zur verfügung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Tiffy (19. Januar 2001)

Hallo Leute,
da kommt man ja in´s Schwärmen...Hier ist mein Traum 
 http://members.tripod.com/~nevado/Arena.html Tja.......muß erst mal im Lotto gewinnen.Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Januar 2001)

Sieht gut aus Tiffy, Lotto is doof fahr einfach so hin. Sonst wird das nie was.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Angelheini (23. Januar 2001)

Hallo Ihr Weltenbummler,ich würde gern mal in die USA und auf Tarpon angeln.Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Franky (24. Januar 2001)

N&acute;abend Leutz,also, ganz weit wech ischa man ganz schön schon, aber ganz ehrlich: mir würden schon 3 Wochen Schweden an einem See mit Boot reichen!!!
Norge im Fjord/Meer ist auch sicher schön, aber erstmal vom Prinzip her nicht drin: mir fehlt dazu die komplette Ausrüstung!
Big Game = Big Dream -> wo bleibt man ohne Träume??

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Tiffy (26. Januar 2001)

Hallo zusammen,Wer keine Träume hat, beginnt zu sterben....Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## buggs (28. Januar 2001)

Hai
Richtig Tiffy das Leben wäre ohne unsere
Träume nur halb soviel wert.
Und Träume können sich auch erfüllen.






------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## CARPFREAK (18. Februar 2001)

Tag zusammen,
mein Traum währe es mal im Schwarzen Meer auf Beluga zu angeln.
Oder im Uraldelta auf Wels und Hecht.
Barramundi Angeln in Australien könnt ich mir auch ganz gut vorstellen.
Oder...
Tja,jeder sollte etwas zum träumen haben auch wenn sie oft nicht wahr werden.

------------------
>>>Gruß vom CARPFREAKModerator Terminforum


----------



## Simon (4. März 2001)

Hi,entschuldigung fur mein Englisch, ist besser als mein Deutsch....I&acute;ve been to both Kenya and Mexico and found Mexico better (depends where you go of course). To get some idea of the fishing in both countries you might want to look at my site where I&acute;ve got reprots of my fishing trips: http://www.westhoek.demon.nl/.What  are you after? Baja Mexico is great for billfish and depending on which port, either marlin or sailfish. Nightfishing in Kenya is excellent for swordfish, otherwise, in msot cases Baja is the better choice. Oman is a promising destination too. Is in the top 10 of the most promising destinations for the new decade. 
Look at http://www.fishing-oman.com/.
Not  too far away either and it is a very save country too (which cannot be said from Kenya).tight lines,
Simon


----------



## Uwe (5. März 2001)

Hi Simon,welcome on this board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




very nice homepage. Obviously you make the the dreams of many of us come true for you!! 
If i ever have the time and chance to make a trip for the big ones in the oceans i will ask you the right tackle and place...
But do you also fish in the north see near to dutch? This would be interesting for us german guy (sorry, and girls). Not anybody has the time and money for the big journey...
Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Simon (5. März 2001)

Hai,Tarpon kann man auch sehr gut auf Sint Maarten fangen, von die Küste! Tarpon bis zu 30 pfund, es gibt aber auch grössere. Für die wirklich große Tarpon muss man ja aber in Gambia sein, uber 300 pfund... Eat you heart out Yankees!!Barramundi in nord Australien ist aber mein Traum. Oder Granders (Marlin über 1000 pfund) auf das Great Barrier Reef. Vielleicht, einer Tag....Uwe: Leider angel ich nicht so viel jezt an die Niederländische Küste. Im Sommer auf &acute;Seebass und Sole&acute;, im Winter auf Cod. Tight Lines,
Simon


----------



## TinkaTinka (13. März 2001)

Jaaaaaaa ! Da kommt man ins Träumen und schwärmen.Mir würde schon Norwegen reichen, so wie letztes Jahr, nur länger und mehr Zeit zum Fischen.
@ Achim : wenns so weit ist mit Deinem Kurs, melde Dich vorher, ich kann Dir da sicher ein paar gute Tips vorab geben. So einigen Basen kenne ich und auch etliche, die dort arbeiten und wenn Du die Chance hast nen Marlin zu fangen, dann wünsch ich Dir direkt auch noch einen unter Wasser.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. März 2001)

Hi 
Mir würden die Lofoten schon reichen. Oder jedes andere Ziel, hauptsache es ist in Norwegen.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Franz_16 (26. März 2001)

Hi Leute
Ich werde wenn ich mal älter bin und viel viel geld habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bestimmt mal einen Angelurlaub machen.. wobei ich schon am liebsten in Europa bleiben möchte... 
Spanien oder Italien oder mal Irland
aber ich hab ja noch Zeit...
Bis jetzt muss ich mich mit Wochenend oder Ferienausflügen begnügen... aber die sind auch toll für die Bayern unter uns kann ich den Regen bei Cham  (genauer bei Chamerau) empfehlen echt toll da

------------------
Das Leben ist kein BigMäcGruß
Franz


----------



## Lutz (11. April 2001)

Hallo,
schon seit Jahren ist mein Traum einmal auf die Azoren und richtig gro§e Fische. Da soll das Wetter immer mild sein, extremer Fischreichtum und zum Fisch lecker Wein! Aber Norwegen war auch immer traumhaft schšn und auch ohne Lotto realisierbar! Im Moment trŠum ich vom nŠchsten Norwegenurlaub, im Herbst, soweit wie mšglich nach Norden.GrŸ§e Lutz


----------



## Istvan (13. April 2001)

In Nord-Canada auf Muskies,in British Columbia auf Heilbutt und Lachs,in Neuseeland
Riesenaale und nicht zuletzt mal 1 Woche richtig Big Game,bis die Arme schmerzen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber so ein richtig unberührtes Gewässer ist auch schon was,stimmt.
Nächste Woche erfüllt sich mein Traum: das 1.Mal Norge !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weiterhin sweet Dreams   
                 Istvan


----------



## havkat (18. April 2001)

Moin,Moin!
Beginnen wir in Homer/Alaska, pazifischen Heilbutt, bis ich stop sage! Dann runter nach
Montana Brownies u. Rainbows belästigen,ein Abstecher auf den Kanal zum Wrackfischen auf
Leng u. Conger und zur Abrundung mal überprüfen, ob die gefleckten Seewölfe vor Grönland wirklich so gross werden.

------------------
Tight Lines!


----------



## Kalle25 (19. April 2001)

Einen Tráum werde ich mir ab 18.5. erfüllen: Das 1. Mal Norwegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zwei andere habe ich mir bereits eher unabsichtlich erfüllt. ´96 war ich in der DOM.REP. und bin mit 2 Engländern, die ich zufällig traf, 4 Stunden mit dem Boot, welches eigentlich Tauchern vorbehalten war, zum Angeln raus. Ergebnis: 2 Marline. Dabei fiel es nicht ins Gewicht, daß der meinige mit 190 Pfund der kleinere war.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das andere mal war ich mit meiner damaligen Freundin in Florida unterwegs. Auf Sanibel Island wollten wir einige Tage verweilen. Auf der Suche nach einer bezahlbaren Unterkunft habe ich bei der Marina angehalten und bin mit einigen Einheimischen ins Gespräch gekommen. Am nächsten Tag sind wir dann mit einem von denen mit dem Boot losgezogen. Es hat tierisch Spaß gemacht, mit einer leichten Spinnrute zu angeln. Es waren zwar keine Riesen dabei, aber der Artenreichtum war absolut beeindruckend.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. April 2001)

Moin Kalle!
Na da hattest Du doch schöne Erlebnisse. Besonders der Drill mit dem Marlin muß ja wohl voll abgegangen sein wa?

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Kalle25 (20. April 2001)

Das kann ich Dir sagen. Auf das, was da abging war ich in keinster Weise vorbereitet. Früher habe ich immer über einen Gimbal oder gar einen Kampfstuhl gelacht. Das hat sich damals aber schlagartig gelegt. Trotzdem hat der Drill mich ganz schön geschlaucht. Nachdem der Fisch an Bord war und meine Rute neu ausgelegt war, habe ich nur gehofft, daß nicht noch etwas größeres beißt.

------------------
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------

